# Rocks sixty miles south of orange beach



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

How hard is it to find the large rocks just north of the 252 a and b oil rig


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Not hard. You'll easily see the changing depth on your bottom display.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Get outta there, I grew those rocks from pebble seeds... LOL:yes:


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok thanks I figured you could find them easily


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I see Red Groupers in Miss Kristys future!


----------

